# Angry with school policies



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

I don't understand why at my school we have an office for students with special needs..people with different disabilities go there give a doctors notes and get tons of special treatment and they do just about anything to make school work for them...how can they say what is a disability and what isn't? And IBS isn't? I think it's so unfair a lot of us get sick and can't do anything for a while that is like a disability why can't they help us with IBS? Some teachers say if you leave class don't come back and really don't care what your reason is and other's if you miss more than 3 classes you get an F I don't think IBS students should be able to miss every day but maybe a few more than 3? that's about one day a month well even less than that


----------



## Integrity (Jun 19, 2000)

That's terribly unfair! have you tried bringing in a doctor's note, or going to see the principal or Dean or headmaster or whatever? If you are getting unfair treatment, talk to the unfair teacher's supervisor, with a note from your doctor in hand.


----------



## lillcrohnie2004 (Jan 21, 2002)

hi,Your ibs should be a concern to you and your school. Also that is a disablility act and I know in my school you call the guidence office and they can help you out. Did you try that? They have an IEP plan.


----------



## Aeeda (Nov 27, 2001)

I wonder if it would be possible to sue a teacher for failing you because of attendence if you have IBS.


----------



## dima (Aug 11, 2000)

hi,In college I PAY for my education. No professor has the right to tell me to leave or stay because I pay their salary with my tuition. I don't care if it's a small class with 20 people. If you have to go, then go. And if the prof doesn't want to listen to your concerns go to your school's infirmary, ask for a social worker. A social worker will listen to you and will talk to your profs for you. If the prof is still anal about it then you know what kind of person s/he is. There are things in your school that are designed to make your life easier. Maybe you just didn't discover them yet. Find that social worker that deals with students. They'll know how to handle the situation. good luck,dmitry


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I think several people on this board have talked to that same office for students with special needs and gotten help with professors, being able to take a test in a room with an adjacent bathroom, etc.Check it out! And don't go in with the attitude toward the office and people with disabilities that I'm picking up here. That will NOT help you. And they probably can. But remember, if you want people to understand your situation, you have to try to understand others' as well.


----------

